# [OFFICIAL] - BOINC Team members rigs and photos thread - 56K warning



## DarkRyder

guess i'll be first. http://darkryder.imgur.com/
there is the link to all my pics have to share atm. Shows my current beast, and my Server (Dedicated Boinc Server).


----------



## Angrybutcher

Here's my current setups. Both rigs will be changing. Tubing change on the Intel rig, full water and dual 5870s for the dedicated BOINCer









*2500k w/ SLI 570*









*Dedicated BOINCer*


----------



## DarkRyder

nice rigs man. i love the pics.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Thanks. I need to do some tidy work on the i5 system. Would love to find a properly spaced SLI PCB rather than a ribbon. It also needs some cabling work and the tubing swapped.

The AMD BOINC rig is in it's infancy stage. Nailed a great deal for a pair of 5870s with water blocks in our Sale/Wanted forum. Sold my buddy this 5870, though I will be adding a third down the road. If I cannot find a 2x120 shroud or if I also cannot fit a 240 radiator in the front of this case, it is being resold and I'll get something different.

Change is in the air


----------



## Tex1954

My rigs in my sig.... but.....










800D Cruncher/Server box....



AZZA box and 800D..



Sig Rig...


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> My rigs in my sig.... but.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 800D Cruncher/Server box....
> 
> AZZA box and 800D..
> 
> Sig Rig...


Tex......that sig rig is uh...







....AWESOME!


----------



## Tex1954

Well, thank you... it was a LOT of work and a long time comming because it's custom made to my specs... couple of trial and error parts left over too...

But, I am happy with it and the great responses and support from Danger Den... It was the only "less expensive" box around that could hold two Rads the way I wanted...


----------



## DarkRyder

well, its perty i must say.


----------



## Jayce1971

Gorgeous Tex, and Butcher. AND...... freshly dusted out as well!
edit: Sorry Dark, didn't see yours at first. Nice rig, man.


----------



## magic8192

I like the DarkServer.... What video cards are in that thing.
Tex, that is one big sexy rig








AngryButcher, That is a sweet setup.


----------



## DarkRyder

the darkserver has 3x5850's


----------



## Hydrored




----------



## Bal3Wolf

Heres mine with the sabertooth and my snipers not real pretty lol the board is to small to hide wires like i could with my old x58. Some day i will get a nice case to hold 2 rads and not have to rig up my hardrives in a wierd way.


----------



## Tex1954

Nice!


----------



## Jayce1971

Wow, Hydrored







That is _clean_ brotha! Beautiful rig. Love the white backplates. Is that a DD case?


----------



## agentsmith5150

Well here is the only decent picture i have of my main rig.

Recently added Meyhem's Deep Blue Dye; need to get more pics lol.


----------



## Hydrored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayce1971*
> 
> Wow, Hydrored
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is _clean_ brotha! Beautiful rig. Love the white backplates. Is that a DD case?


Thanks! It's a Case Labs M10. It's a reverse ATX so those are actually not back plates but the tops of the water block that I covered in white vinyl


----------



## Jayce1971

Very sweet mod. Finally got the camera out and charged. Not great pics, but it's what I got goin. Ambients are 2c in my office this morning!!! I'm freeeeeezin









Hybrid air/water cooling. Gotta move a bunch through to keep temps good. Hawks at 1029/2150 at 1.07vdc this morning! 62/53c.... not too shabby.



Case side off. Flash shows off all of the dust! Big fans.

Keeping that laptop cooled during BGB.

This is the rig I threw together for BGB15. I thought it was an Athlon3000. Pleasantly surprised that it was an AthlonX2 5800. Note the meticulous detail to wiring in this 11 year old case! Started life as a Thunderbird 1100/ GeForce 32Mb 512Mb pc 100.

Always on the lookout for E.T.!










With the front grill on.


I was able to clock the 8800gts to 677Mhz all morning, at only 42c! Will keep bumping up the clock till I get an error, although at stock voltage, I don't think she's got much left. Still, a personal best for this card. Stock clock is 500Mhz I believe.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

heres my revised stuff its pretty dusty im all out of air i took some fans out and did some cable managment.


----------



## Tex1954

I like those dual rads!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

yea they come in handy for the heat the gpus put out tuning my 2600k looks like i might got a gold one 4800 at 1.36 so far but my offset is acting up and not droping vcore at idle.


----------



## strap624

With my new case, PSU, and H100. Hoping to get an i7-3820/mobo and a 7970. Hoping i'll be able to run the 7970 and 2x 5870's


----------



## DarkRyder

i think that case has almost enough room left in there to park my car in, dang i like that case!


----------



## Jayce1971

Yeah, that's a beauty, strap.


----------



## deegon

hi guys got some picks of my rig











It serves hi def movies and TV shows to the house and BOINCs 24/7


----------



## lagittaja

Damn all those gpu's look tasty. Must be quite a heat load in your room hahah
E: Damn you might wanna clean the dust of the fan just came to my mind when I looked closer at the pic


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegon*
> 
> hi guys got some picks of my rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It serves hi def movies and TV shows to the house and BOINCs 24/7


how many ppd does that rig put out ?


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> how many ppd does that rig put out ?


about 550~600 but i just put in the 470 last night







so not sure now but possibly 1~1.2 full throttle.
thanks to a mate with a spare card


----------



## lagittaja

Well this is what my rig looked like in september

And what it looked like in january

Both pics don't have gpu







Looks more clean though









Currently it doesn't look anything like that. Pretty much scraped all the fans I had and slapped them in lol.
The antec wc unit shown on the older picture currently resides on my 470.

Both 1850rpm Gentle Typhoon fans showing in newer pic are in push pull on antec unit and the antec unit is located on the top of the case,
bluray drive is on the lower 5.25" slot and the antec radiator rests on top of the bluray drive and isn't mounted in anyway.

The pressure of the hoses and the bluray drive keeps it in place pretty tightly.

Cpu cooler then has two s-flex 1600rpm fans mounted with zipties and in push pull.
Rear fan is a noctua p12 and front fan is 1450rpm GT

I'm going to upgrade my psu during the summer, been looking at these Super Flower units. Currently I have my eyes set on the 850watt Golden King Platinum unit. 185€








Also I'm gonna look around for another 470 if I can find one with similar overclocking as mine is. And of course buy antec 620 for it lol.

Look at the case. I'm going to have to seriously mod the case if I plan to have another 470 with antec 620.

Good thing I have the original top of my case still stored lol. The current top is the replacement one with 140mm fan slot from Lian Li.
I can take the original top and cut two 120mm fan slots there, mount antec radiators there and then I'll have serious problems with the antec unit hoses lol.
Or I could put the hdd's somewhere else, throw the hdd cage out and mount one of the antec rads to the front but idk the hoses will be pretty stretched out









Plans plans plans


----------



## Angrybutcher

The BOINCer is tubed! Should get it filled tonight after I wire up the fans and controller.


----------



## DarkRyder

pretty. might have to get you and tex to water cool my beast


----------



## Jayce1971

Nice, butcher. Meticulous as usual.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Thanks, but that long hanging tube bothers me! I'll need more tubing to fix it and likely rethink the pump placement.

Oh well, it will be functional.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

you could route it thru middle of your water block that shouldnt put it in much of a bind and you could make it shorter.


----------



## lagittaja

I don't see a problem with that? Why bother if it works?

E: Also Angrybutcher, my general thoughts about your build:


----------



## Tex1954

The length of the hoses doesn't affect operation at all once filled. Radiators being constructed as they are leave few options as well... Seems no matter what you do, you will end up needing a return path from bottom to top and it doesn't matter how you do it. The only thing that affects water flow is the fittings and blocks and pump capacity...

The setup looks fine to me... but if you did want to make a change, simple reverse the bottom-front radiator and replump... that would save some length...


----------



## magic8192

Angrybutcher ,
I really love that case. I used a Lancool K59 on my last water cooled project which they don't make anymore. It is a very close layout to this case. This case seems like it may even be a little better. The radiator in the top was a very tight fit.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> The length of the hoses doesn't affect operation at all once filled. Radiators being constructed as they are leave few options as well... Seems no matter what you do, you will end up needing a return path from bottom to top and it doesn't matter how you do it. The only thing that affects water flow is the fittings and blocks and pump capacity...
> The setup looks fine to me... but if you did want to make a change, simple reverse the bottom-front radiator and replump... that would save some length...


Yea it wont matter on temps unless the pump does not have enugh head pressure then less tubing is better.


----------



## lagittaja

Yeah well a Swiftech MCP 355 should be more than enough to handle that.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

yea it has 20feet of head pressure if i recall so hes fine but the typical rule of thumb in water cooling is less tubing the better.


----------



## Angrybutcher

My issues with the loop have nothing to do with performance, it's all about the look lol. One option I see is to raise up the pump a bit more and stick a 90 on the lower GPU to have a straight shot. Route the long tube how I originally intended to the front port on the front 240. Another option would be to have the rear port on the top rad, do a 90 or 180 to the back of the case and route it behind the mobo tray.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> yea it has 20feet of head pressure if i recall so hes fine but the typical rule of thumb in water cooling is less tubing the better.


Except for restrictions such as fittings, the length of the hose could be 50 feet and wouldn't matter at all once it was filled with water... hose length is the least of worries in water cooled systems.

I proved this once by having a pump on top by the kitchen sink, output to a loop of hose over the top of an upper cabinet door, down to the floor into water jug, a separate hose from jug back up to pump... once the air bubbles were out, worked fine...

(1/2 fittings, 7/16" Tygon)


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> I don't see a problem with that? Why bother if it works?
> E: Also Angrybutcher, my general thoughts about your build:]


lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> Angrybutcher ,
> I really love that case. I used a Lancool K59 on my last water cooled project which they don't make anymore. It is a very close layout to this case. This case seems like it may even be a little better. The radiator in the top was a very tight fit.


This Arc Midi has a surprising amount of room. The top radiator mount is shifted toward the door, so it can actually fit a thick rad and fans up there no problem. The front unofficially supports up to a 140x2 radiator (320mm tall if I recall correctly), you just need to drill out 6 rivets to remove the lower hdd cage. Pretty easy task with an 1/8" bit.

The Arc Mini is essentially the same, though it can hold a 120x2 rad in the front due to it being about an inch shorter.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> This Arc Midi has a surprising amount of room. The top radiator mount is shifted toward the door, so it can actually fit a thick rad and fans up there no problem. The front unofficially supports up to a 140x2 radiator (320mm tall if I recall correctly), you just need to drill out 6 rivets to remove the lower hdd cage. Pretty easy task with an 1/8" bit.
> The Arc Mini is essentially the same, though it can hold a 120x2 rad in the front due to it being about an inch shorter.


How are you doing case airflow? Are both of the radiators exhaust?


----------



## lagittaja

magic8192, look at the fans in Angrybutchers picture, the radiator on the front is intake








Also the top radiator should be exhaust can't really determine that from the picture, but if it's not then


----------



## Angrybutcher

Lagittaja is correct. Front is intake, top is exhaust. I'll be flipping the rear 140 to be an intake as well. The more the better as the top two fans are AP-30s, though they will be slowed with the fan controller. The front four are Yate Loon Mediums. The power supply would also be exhaust, when it runs (hybrid setting)


----------



## lagittaja

Nice AP-30's lol
So it's what 4250rpm (+-10%) at 12volts? That's like 1770rpm at 5volts if it even works at 5volts. That's crazy








Atleast the AP-31 (5400rpm) starts only at 5.9volts and barely spins at 5volts (based on a video of it's voltage range)


----------



## magic8192

I have all my radiator fans as exhaust. I guess in the big picture, it really doesn't matter as long as you have good air flow.


----------



## DarkRyder

mount one of these to the front of your case. 1600cfm lol


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> mount one of these to the front of your case. 1600cfm lol


lol and take the fan grills off and you can use it as a deadly weapon.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> mount one of these to the front of your case. 1600cfm lol


You would need ear plugs when you were around it


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Nice AP-30's lol
> So it's what 4250rpm (+-10%) at 12volts? That's like 1770rpm at 5volts if it even works at 5volts. That's crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Atleast the AP-31 (5400rpm) starts only at 5.9volts and barely spins at 5volts (based on a video of it's voltage range)


mmmmm....Ariel Atom

I don't recall how low I can go with the AP-30s. I tested it before when they were in my Intel system, but got annoyed at their sound and got the AP-15s. The BOINC rig is in a different room, so it shouldn't bother me much.

It still doesn't compare to my 154cfm Delta sitting on a box, though I was able to turn it way down and it was silent


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> The BOINCer is tubed! Should get it filled tonight after I wire up the fans and controller.


That is a clean looking build, looks nice with the green








it puts my dusty old rig to shame







but i do like strap264 rig

and lagittaja the room gets to all most 40deg c some times


----------



## Angrybutcher

It's alive! More in my BOINCer build log


----------



## DarkRyder

ooh pretty. Daddy Like!


----------



## Hydrored




----------



## DarkRyder

ooh pretty


----------



## DigitalSavior

Nice and blurry rig pic


----------



## DarkRyder

works. looks good to me.


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Just installed, I'll post pictures of my rig after some sleep and I clean the dust off


----------



## Tex1954

Can't wait to see it!

And since you're a Linix Lobbyist, perhaps to can convince some folks to fix Debian and it's attached flavors to fix the Realtek LAN driver problem that's been around since 2009...

I know, it's a Realtek problem...


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Usually Lobbying goes the other way Tex, Linux has everything you need and only what you need. So, obviously you don't need a Realtek LAN driver









Really though, have you posted about that in the Linux section? I've never had problems with LAN. I'd gladly try to help.

I really don't have time to be posting right now, but I need a sanity break. Here is a crappy picture










Guess I'm really paying for all that dust with these temps










EDIT:

I used to get those kinds of temps at ~4.0GHz now I'm only at 3.8GHz


----------



## lagittaja

Here's my htpc, an occasional boincer.
Finally got around to transfer it to another case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Oh well, might as well give a little update on this.
> I'm going to postpone this upgrade till further notice due to my financial situation.
> Hopefully I could do this maybe late summer or early fall.
> But I did do some work to my htpc. Like I said on the first post I had this Cooler Master Centurion 540 lying around. So I decided to transfer the rig from the crappy compucase 6T18BS to this.
> Here's some before and after shots. The front fan is Slip Stream 800rpm.


----------



## Tex1954

Nice! Wish I had a TV after seeing that... and some place to put it...and a finished kitchen....

LOL!


----------



## lagittaja

I hate this TV







LG's 32LH2000. Resolution is 1366x768








Cost only 349,90€ though..
And the image/video quality is amazing considering how cheap this was.


----------



## gamer11200

This is outdated, but here was my Q8200 rig with the HD5770,


----------



## mm67

Here's my main Boinc rig


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Here's my main Boinc rig


Looks great! Nice and clean...


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> Looks great! Nice and clean...


+1
nice layout.


----------



## lagittaja

Hmm. Took me a few minutes to figure out the best place to say this, well this probably is the appropriate thread for that since it's related to rigs.
Some might have noticed that the build I have listed in my signature _changed_ a little bit.

Yeah.. I sold my 2500K. One might ask: Why? Well, all of you know that Ivy Bridge is on its way and I've been planning on getting a 3770K.
Last week I figured that it's now or never to get rid of the 2500K without competition. (before all the SB->IB "upgraders" are selling their cpu's)
After some thinking I put up a selling thread for my cpu at murobbs,plaza.fi and took me less than 9hours to find a buyer. Got 175€ for it, quite okay.

Now you might wonder: What about the 470? Yeah.. I wasn't planning on selling it.
After I sold the 2500K I made a selling thread for my 470 to see if people were interested and I got an offer for 185€+shipping and decided I'll take it and run. It was such a power hog and noisy-ish if I were running any distributed computing on it.
I'm moving in a couple of months and I have to start paying for electricity again (lol) so I want to have a power efficient rig.
Since I don't play games and I don't need to run distributed computing projects on my rig. Seriously, all I do on my computer is either listen to music, watch movies or tv shows and browse the internet. The new cpu+gpu will pretty much handle anything I might throw at them.

So yeah, that's it.
Getting my G530 maybe Wednesday so I don't have to use this old laptop anymore (I'm already pulling my hairs because of this stupid Pentium M 1.4, you can't imagine how much this thing lags if I have multiple tabs open on a web browser. It's already lagging when I have freenode webchat and google play music open, and do I need to get started on how much it lags to browse OCN!)
And if all goes well my new Asus HD 7770 DirectCU arrives on friday.
Oh and I'm changing the fans on my rig also. I'll have the True Spirit running passive and I'll keep the X-Silent 140mm which I have on top of my case and decided to buy couple of those Scythe Slip Stream 120mm PWM fans, the ones with the control knob that:
Quote:


> As needed, users can adjust the PWM bandwidth manually to control the fan speed by sliding the switch on a PCI bracket, so the fan is optimized for quiet operation or highest performance. PWM function is still maintained as the general feature. Speed of this fan variation is continuously adjustable between *470 (± 30%) to 1,340 rpm (± 10%) and 740 (± 25%) to 1,900 rpm (± 10%)*.


Those two fans arrived last friday already, what good are they if I don't have a cpu?!









Will I fold and/or crunch in the near future? I won't fold for sure and I won't crunch 24/7. I might run some boinc gpu projects during the night on the new 7770 but honestly, I don't know, not gonna make any promises


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

I have returned with more pictures! Recently moved some furniture around and got my rig off the floor. I think I win the worst cable management award











Also temps dropped quite a bit from opening the side


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> -snip-
> Will I fold and/or crunch in the near future? I won't fold for sure and I won't crunch 24/7. I might run some boinc gpu projects during the night on the new 7770 but honestly, I don't know, not gonna make any promises


Sad day lagittaja, do you know how much the electric bill would be while folding? Surely not too much more.


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fir3Chi3f*
> 
> I have returned with more pictures! Recently moved some furniture around and got my rig off the floor. I think I win the worst cable management award
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snip
> Also temps dropped quite a bit from opening the side
> snip
> Sad day lagittaja, do you know how much the electric bill would be while folding? Surely not too much more.


In that picture of your rig, on top of the case, the fan that is on the right side of your cpu heatsink, either take it off or make it intake.
Doing that will (probably) improve your cpu temperatures, because right now it looks to me that your cpu fan and that top fan are fighting for the air and that's why the cpu temp drops when you take the side panel off.

And also, you do know how MUCH a GTX470 draws power? 200w+ at stock. Mine was 625mhz and 0.962v at stock and I was folding/crunching on it heavily overclocked and overvolted (depending on project: anything between 800-875mhz with voltage anything between 1.037-1.087v)
And don't even get me started on how much that thing dumps heat into the room


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> In that picture of your rig, on top of the case, the fan that is on the right side of your cpu heatsink, either take it off or make it intake.
> Doing that will (probably) improve your cpu temperatures, because right now it looks to me that your cpu fan and that top fan are fighting for the air and that's why the cpu temp drops when you take the side panel off.


Yes, I do believe that helps a bit, animal0307 (a friend of mine in RL) was the one to first suggest that. But dust was too much of an issue and one of the main goals will always be low maintenance. The first picture I've posted of the dusty front filters is probably less than two months of build up.

If I can find a filter for the top that I like I'll definitely do that.







Ultimately, I plan on getting an H100 or similar when I have the money.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> And also, you do know how MUCH a GTX470 draws power? 200w+ at stock. Mine was 625mhz and 0.962v at stock and I was folding/crunching on it heavily overclocked and overvolted (depending on project: anything between 800-875mhz with voltage anything between 1.037-1.087v)
> And don't even get me started on how much that thing dumps heat into the room


Well, I knew it would take more, but no I don't know much about graphics cards outside of my own. Ever try putting a Kill-a-watt thingy on it? Would be neat to see what it reads

And I understand the heating of rooms completely. My 920 alone gets my room pretty darn warm. I can imagine what multiple graphics cards would be capable of.


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fir3Chi3f*
> 
> Well, I knew it would take more, but no I don't know much about graphics cards outside of my own. Ever try putting a Kill-a-watt thingy on it? Would be neat to see what it reads
> And I understand the heating of rooms completely. My 920 alone gets my room pretty darn warm. I can imagine what multiple graphics cards would be capable of.


Too bad I don't have the card anymore, shipped it out last thursday to the buyer


----------



## lagittaja

Sorry for DP but let's bump this a little lol. I'm getting the cpu on tuesday or wednesday, depending on whether or not I leave tomorrow or the day after tomorrow back to my place








Gpu is waiting me in the mail but ordered my new amplifier from China and bought a jacket I liked so gotta wait till friday when I get the money from my Pioneer lol.
Also ordered a Accelero S1 Plus to accompany my 7770 so my rig will only have case fans








Rear intake/top exhaust will run semi passive, I'll tell more when I'm done.


----------



## Tex1954

I see a lot of word posts and a lot less picture posts and picture links...

Need to reverse the trend!


----------



## lagittaja

Yes yes, I know I know.
Blame the companies for not shipping stuff faster.
I'll get the cpu tomorrow and snap a pic or two of that and during weekend more will follow when I get the gpu and the accelero on friday.

From Finland with Desire


----------



## DarkRyder

ok tex. here is a puter i built today at work.









hope you like it.


----------



## lagittaja

I like it. But what the heck is that gpu, weird location for pci-e power :S

From Finland with Desire


----------



## Angrybutcher

So that's where your power comes from. What you need to do, is covertly install BOINC on all the client machines


----------



## DarkRyder

i wish. i'd have a lot more work getting done if i did that, its also against the law.


----------



## lagittaja

Current state of rig. Gpu is a 8800GTS (G80) 320Mb (evga KO with ACS^3 cooler..)
I don't have anything else so using this till tomorrow evening :banghead:


















Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tommykl

Main System



















spare/work in progress system



















Yes the spare system case is kind of old and wasn't really design for air flow. PSU barely clears the top of the stock AMD heatsink by about 1/4 inch. Then again it is a 15 year old case that is starting to oxidize with break out ports for connectors that are probably not sold anymore.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommykl*
> 
> Main System
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spare/work in progress system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the spare system case is kind of old and wasn't really design for air flow. PSU barely clears the top of the stock AMD heatsink by about 1/4 inch. Then again it is a 15 year old case that is starting to oxidize with break out ports for connectors that are probably not sold anymore.


looking good man. that bottom pc, is the looks can be deceiving case, i like it. keep up the good boincing man


----------



## Tex1954

I like anything that isn't black! LOL!

Nice!


----------



## Wheezo

I really like seeing older PCs with decent hardware.

Great looking rigs, guys!!

I'd post mine but it's pug-fugly and unimpressive haha


----------



## Tex1954

Gosh, I just put a new cheapo PSU and Biostar Mobo into an OLD Celeron HP Compaq mini box with a 1055T and have 6 cores crunching off an old 40Gig IDE hard drive running WinXP... whatever works! (overclocked to 3.4GHz too!)

I got the Celeron box for free... MicroATX size... and the card readers in front still work! LOL!














PS: That stock cooler fan running 100% all the time and CPU Temps about 46-48c... gets too hot closed up so need better cooler and chassis fans too maybe... still messing with it...


----------



## DarkRyder

looks like we need to mod you a fan in the bottom of that thing. to get some air flow in there. I have some older server fans laying around here if you want.


----------



## Tex1954

Thanks tons... I have plenty myself... somewhere! LOL!

Actually, it needs a TX3 or 212 put on it... I ain't gunna water cool that thing...


----------



## lagittaja

Days have passed and might as well update here. Well, decided not to pick up the HD 7770.
Financial and other yadayada reasons. Not gonna go into that.


----------



## DarkRyder

understood completely.


----------



## deafmetal

Link to my sig rig pics in my sig.


----------



## Tex1954

WOW! I like the "Chevy" logo too!!!

NICE!


----------



## DarkRyder

thats cool. what kind of case is that ?


----------



## Tex1954

Ummm, looks like the one in his system info... a Mountain Mods case... you can order pieces and parts and make about anything you want... but not cheap!


----------



## jetpak12

Very nice build, I like the presence of the floppy drive!









I've got to admit though, when I went to your website I got a little distracted by the Lumina conversion.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Ummm, looks like the one in his system info... a Mountain Mods case... you can order pieces and parts and make about anything you want... but not cheap!


It could be a caselabs one to not sure both those look sweet and are killer for water but are very high to get.


----------



## deafmetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> thats cool. what kind of case is that ?


Mountain Mods U2-UFO on top of a MM Pedestal. I've had the U2-UFO for about 8 years now, and decided to put all my w/c stuff down in that pedestal box and plumb it up.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Very nice build, I like the presence of the floppy drive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got to admit though, when I went to your website I got a little distracted by the Lumina conversion.


Thank you, the Lumina was my first car, first bit of freedom after joining the Navy. Needed a divorce project way back when, and the color change and engine swap took on a life of it's own! ;-) Someday will change those pages over to a neater blog for easier perusing.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafmetal*
> 
> Mountain Mods U2-UFO on top of a MM Pedestal. I've had the U2-UFO for about 8 years now, and decided to put all my w/c stuff down in that pedestal box and plumb it up.
> Thank you, the Lumina was my first car, first bit of freedom after joining the Navy. Needed a divorce project way back when, and the color change and engine swap took on a life of it's own! ;-) Someday will change those pages over to a neater blog for easier perusing.


It's amazing what mods has for folks... all good stuff and a wallet buster too!

But, it's nice you can get/do about anything you want!


----------



## jetpak12

Alright, here's my "completed" rig!











Two 6970s, two different blocks. When you buy from the OCN marketplace, you can't always be picky.











I'm at last underwater!











I say "completed" because I'm going to be tearing it all apart again in about a week (before the Pentathlon) to set up the 6970s in a different motherboard, and move this board into a second rig.


----------



## eus105454

Sweet!


----------



## Tex1954

Nice! Hard to believe there is only ONE little 240 radiator cooling all that though...


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> Sweet!


Thanks!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Nice! Hard to believe there is only ONE little 240 radiator cooling all that though...


Oh, don't worry, there's a 360 rad up on top.











I am having an issue though: BOINC isn't using the cards correctly. I tried to have it run a couple DiRT WUs, and they instantly gave me "computer error" as soon as they started running. Then I tried Moo, but those work units are just sitting there as "Ready to Start."

Do I need to reinstall BOINC?


----------



## Angrybutcher

^ I have a similar issue with my AMD rig. I get computation errors if I run Milkyway, but Moo runs great.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> ^ I have a similar issue with my AMD rig. I get computation errors if I run Milkyway, but Moo runs great.


Well I just tried Milkyway and it gives immediate errors as well. Something isn't right here.









EDIT: I fixed my problem by upgrading to the 12.4 drivers. I probably could have also done it by uninstalling the current one (12.2) and reinstalling it, but I figured I'd give the 12.4 a shot. I did have an issue then with the cards staying at 2D clocks, but then I simply disabled and re-enabled Crossfire and it worked again.


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Days have passed and might as well update here. Well, decided not to pick up the HD 7770.
> Financial and other yadayada reasons. Not gonna go into that.


Well well. Found a nice deal on a XFX (-.-) 5750 over at MuroBBS. 47,20€ incl. shipping.
I gotta do some research and thinking on my options for after market cooling.
The stock cooler will have to do till then..

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jakethesnake438

Messy and photos don't do it justice but hoping for a NZXT phantom or something along those lines. And either an arctic freezer for my 5870 & a h80 or a custom WC setup.
Sorry for the crappy photo. (yes that is a Y2K certification sticker









Cable routing is a P in the A with this case. Cooler Master V9, I don't recommend it

I would like every bodies opinion on my build. Nice things are always nice


----------



## DarkRyder

still pertyier than Bal3wolfs rig


----------



## jakethesnake438

Should I be proud of that?
Oh and yeah there is duct tape on my CPU HS







so the air doesnt escape through the top because i took the Dumb LED thing off the top.


----------



## DarkRyder

their isnt anything wrong with duct tape. It kept my old cars together for years







lol


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakethesnake438*
> 
> Messy and photos don't do it justice but hoping for a NZXT phantom or something along those lines. And either an arctic freezer for my 5870 & a h80 or a custom WC setup.
> Sorry for the crappy photo. (yes that is a Y2K certification sticker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/854214/width/600/height/450/flags/
> 
> Cable routing is a P in the A with this case. Cooler Master V9, I don't recommend it
> 
> I would like every bodies opinion on my build. Nice things are always nice


Looks good to me! And I think the case looks quite snazzy to boot.







Is it really circa 2000, or is that just a really old sticker?

How do you like those Seagate Barracudas? They like look pretty nice as well, I've never seen harddrives that are flat like that.


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakethesnake438*
> 
> Messy and photos don't do it justice but hoping for a NZXT phantom or something along those lines. And either an arctic freezer for my 5870 & a h80 or a custom WC setup.
> Sorry for the crappy photo. (yes that is a Y2K certification sticker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cable routing is a P in the A with this case. Cooler Master V9, I don't recommend it
> I would like every bodies opinion on my build. Nice things are always nice


looks mint to me. . . . . if any thing maters then having fun with it is what matters








And BOINC ! . . . .


----------



## jakethesnake438

It's a Thermaltake V9 which is around 2008 ish. The sticker is off an old laptop that was dropped off to my work (along with the pentium 2 stickers and win 95 stickers)
The barracudas are good but they aren't the fastest. Just using them for my OSX and Linux disk.
I guess it's not too bad but I just get mad jealous of people with mad clean cases cable management.

Oh and deegon. Can you PM me your bios settings for your ud5? Cant seem to get my 920 stable at 4.00 at under 1.34v
What are you running at??


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakethesnake438*
> 
> It's a Thermaltake V9 which is around 2008 ish. The sticker is off an old laptop that was dropped off to my work (along with the pentium 2 stickers and win 95 stickers)
> The barracudas are good but they aren't the fastest. Just using them for my OSX and Linux disk.
> I guess it's not too bad but I just get mad jealous of people with mad clean cases cable management.
> Oh and deegon. Can you PM me your bios settings for your ud5? Cant seem to get my 920 stable at 4.00 at under 1.34v
> What are you running at??


I7-920's on up may require more volts... also the Execute Disable-X bit thing has to be DISABLED as well as C1E and Turbo..... Look at my sig for a 1.41v 950 at 4.259GHz...


----------



## OliverGw

Managed to misappropriate some business resources for the upcoming BOINC pentathalon









10x 2600k's with 16gb of RAM each - unfortunately no GFX cards as GFX cards are useless for everyday rendering in VFX/CG







. Please excuse the shoddy image quality.


----------



## DarkRyder

should run those on [email protected] and WCG


----------



## OliverGw

They're already running Collatz, SETI, Einstein and WCG


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OliverGw*
> 
> They're already running Collatz, SETI, Einstein and WCG


I can't wait to see the kind of PPD totals you are going to put out with all that hardware!


----------



## lagittaja

Guys I got real lucky today.
You know the Intel's 520 Series SSD's?
Jimm's was giving some crazy nice deals today and I scored one of those 60GB models for 39.90€+3.20 C.O.P.








Time to try and sell this older Corsair I currently have and perhaps I make a profit

















Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OliverGw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> I can't wait to see the kind of PPD totals you are going to put out with all that hardware!


There's 5 Dual Xeon Quadro 4000 rigs as well as the ones in my sig to add to that as well


----------



## DarkRyder

nice, fire them up!


----------



## lagittaja

Damn nice, fire them quadro's up they should do really nice









Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OliverGw*
> 
> There's 5 Dual Xeon Quadro 4000 rigs as well as the ones in my sig to add to that as well


Heck ya!!! Smoke the competition! WOOHOO!


----------



## DarkRyder

bout time we got some serious fire power, other than tex! lol


----------



## Tex1954

Other than scvette and darkryder and others kicking my bunz! LOL!

Only fire power I have is like this:


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

Here is my main BOINC rig... I also have my laptop but that runs poorly and isnt worth mention.


----------



## Tex1954

NICE!!!


----------



## DarkRyder

whats your Boinc name ?


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

Pentium_4_531_Overclocker, I just started BOINC so yeh.... not the nicest scores, im going to try to get some sauce during the Pethatalon, [email protected] doesnt give me much though







I would probably pick up more once it goes to Collatz. However I will be stopping late the 14th to switch to [email protected] for the Chimp Challenge


----------



## DarkRyder

that 5970 would chuck out some points on Moowrapper, i suggest you give it a try


----------



## Hydrored

sneak peek into my new rig-

540 Rad


This is my first time using Koolance and all I can say is everything they make is pure sex and could not be happier. Their GPU blocks are beautifully made as well as the dual pump res


----------



## DarkRyder

when i decide to go water i'll have to get you (hydrored) and Tex (tex) to come over and help me put it all together


----------



## Tex1954

*Recipe*- How to cook a cheapo PSU in 3 weeks to golden black:

Add one each $20 300W PSU to microATX Mobo with 955BE running in it.



Run it at 285Watts 24/7 for 3 weeks... then smell the aroma!!!



To finish the feast, cut all wires loose from the PSU and save fan for whatever... then have some chocolate chip cookies and throw the rest in the trash.


----------



## DarkRyder

lol. nice pics.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> sneak peek into my new rig-
> 
> This is my first time using Koolance and all I can say is everything they make is pure sex and could not be happier. Their GPU blocks are beautifully made as well as the dual pump res


Can't wait to see it in action, and I want to see pictures of those sexy GPU blocks.









Also, I wish I could buy your 6970 for Tri-Fire on my new motherboard, but it would block too many PCIe slots and I'm not willing to give up my soundcard lol.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> *Recipe*- How to cook a cheapo PSU in 3 weeks to golden black:
> 
> Add one each $20 300W PSU to microATX Mobo with 955BE running in it.
> 
> Run it at 285Watts 24/7 for 3 weeks... then smell the aroma!!!
> 
> To finish the feast, cut all wires loose from the PSU and save fan for whatever... then have some chocolate chip cookies and throw the rest in the trash.


Mmmm, looks tasty!


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

I cant find MooWrapper in the Add projects list


----------



## DarkRyder

add it manually http://moowrap.net


----------



## Hydrored

Quote:


> Can't wait to see it in action, and I want to see pictures of those sexy GPU blocks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I wish I could buy your 6970 for Tri-Fire on my new motherboard, but it would block too many PCIe slots and I'm not willing to give up my soundcard lol.


I got one left with lifetime warranty









I'm hoping 2 x 7970's equal trifire 6970's, I like 1000000 PPD. If it doesn't i'll guess i'll have to add a third for my birthday present to myself


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Can't wait to see it in action, and I want to see pictures of those sexy GPU blocks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I wish I could buy your 6970 for Tri-Fire on my new motherboard, but it would block too many PCIe slots and I'm not willing to give up my soundcard lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmm, looks tasty!


what kind of sound card do you have?


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see it in action, and I want to see pictures of those sexy GPU blocks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I wish I could buy your 6970 for Tri-Fire on my new motherboard, but it would block too many PCIe slots and I'm not willing to give up my soundcard lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got one left with lifetime warranty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping 2 x 7970's equal trifire 6970's, I like 1000000 PPD. If it doesn't i'll guess i'll have to add a third for my birthday present to myself
Click to expand...

2x 7970s should give you 1m ppd in moowrapper.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> I got one left with lifetime warranty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping 2 x 7970's equal trifire 6970's, I like 1000000 PPD. If it doesn't i'll guess i'll have to add a third for my birthday present to myself


Its alright, I don't have any money for upgrades right now anyway.









And I think 2x7970 should be pretty equal to 3x6970, if not a little better due to increased OC headroom.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> what kind of sound card do you have?


Creative X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty (same one you have in your sig rig?), and the board is an ASUS Crosshair V. I have a DSSP (Digital Surround Sound Processor) that takes the Digital-out from the sound card into my Sennhesier HD280 headphones, and it sounds awesome.


----------



## DarkRyder

sounds pretty cool man. yeah i love this sound card. had driver issues before, but i got those straightened out and it works great!


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pentium4 531 overclocker*
> 
> I cant find MooWrapper in the Add projects list


It ain't in the normal list...

http://moowrap.net


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Tex1954
> 
> Recipe- How to cook a cheapo PSU in 3 weeks to golden black:
> 
> Add one each $20 300W PSU to microATX Mobo with 955BE running in it.
> 
> Run it at 285Watts 24/7 for 3 weeks... then smell the aroma!!!
> 
> To finish the feast, cut all wires loose from the PSU and save fan for whatever... then have some chocolate chip cookies and throw the rest in the trash.
> 
> Mmmm, looks tasty!


LOL! Lucky for me DarkRyder was able to set me up with a 650W Cooler Master PSU for excellent price today! Be here soon I hope..


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> I got one left with lifetime warranty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping 2 x 7970's equal trifire 6970's, I like 1000000 PPD. If it doesn't i'll guess i'll have to add a third for my birthday present to myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its alright, I don't have any money for upgrades right now anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I think 2x7970 should be pretty equal to 3x6970, if not a little better due to increased OC headroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> what kind of sound card do you have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Creative X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty (same one you have in your sig rig?), and the board is an ASUS Crosshair V. I have a DSSP (Digital Surround Sound Processor) that takes the Digital-out from the sound card into my Sennhesier HD280 headphones, and it sounds awesome.
Click to expand...

Why on earth do you have a discrete sound card while all you use is the optical out.
That sound card doesn't do jack to the signal when using optical ergo you could just use the onboard optical and ditch the X-fi :banghead:

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Why on earth do you have a discrete sound card while all you use is the optical out.
> That sound card doesn't do jack to the signal when using optical ergo you could just use the onboard optical and ditch the X-fi :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2


Hmm, that's true, I never really thought of that.







But my thoughts were that it would still do all the sound processing on its hardware instead of in software, such as performing the Dolby DTS compression in this case.

Well, I still use my analog speakers from time to time anyway.


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

Cool, got MooWrapper ... but imma leave it till part 3 of the Pethatalon for now im sticking with [email protected]


----------



## DarkRyder




----------



## Hydrored

Another sneak peek-

Was able to get some work done today









I wanted the rad to fit without losing any features of the dust filters.


Cut this chunk out


She fits! now for some grinding to clean the cut up.

Hope you guys are kicking ass this month!


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Well well. Found a nice deal on a XFX (-.-) 5750 over at MuroBBS. 47,20€ incl. shipping.
> I gotta do some research and thinking on my options for after market cooling.
> The stock cooler will have to do till then..
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys I got real lucky today.
> You know the Intel's 520 Series SSD's?
> Jimm's was giving some crazy nice deals today and I scored one of those 60GB models for 39.90€+3.20 C.O.P.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to try and sell this older Corsair I currently have and perhaps I make a profit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2


So..


----------



## tommykl

lagittaja what kind of case is that? The orientation is throwing me, I almost thought you were running a Btx format board and case, but it is just board being mount on the opposite of the standard side.


----------



## lagittaja

It's layout is inverted ATX
Case is Lian Li PC-A05NB

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommykl*
> 
> lagittaja what kind of case is that? The orientation is throwing me, I almost thought you were running a Btx format board and case, but it is just board being mount on the opposite of the standard side.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> It's layout is inverted ATX
> Case is Lian Li PC-A05NB
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


I have the same case and its awesome. I haven't had too much time to play around with it, but I'm going to get mine set up as a 24/7 cruncher/folder. Its also the smallest case that will hold a full-size ATX motherboard.


----------



## THC Butterz

oooo... i love posting pics of my rig, this was my player for the pentathalon...

the photos are not that great due to my evo 3d's sh***y camera...


----------



## DarkRyder

rigs look nice to me man, thanks for contributing!


----------



## gamer11200

Here's my Phenom II with GTS450.


----------



## Hydrored

690 water block will be here tomorrow, the first one arrived damaged. Still have a little wiring clean up to do. Custom cut plexi glass to hide the rad and other ugly crap. FYI Seasonic is a pain to sleeve. Sad part is i'm pulling it apart in two weeks to install the 3930k and formula and selling the current board and 3770k.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> 
> 690 water block will be here tomorrow, the first one arrived damaged. Still have a little wiring clean up to do. Custom cut plexi glass to hide the rad and other ugly crap. FYI Seasonic is a pain to sleeve. Sad part is i'm pulling it apart in two weeks to install the 3930k and formula and selling the current board and 3770k.


gonna watercool my beast for me ?


----------



## gamer11200

Here is some pics of my current main rig.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> Here is some pics of my current main rig.


someone needs to show you the meaning of wireties! lol


----------



## strap624

Here's mine with my new 7970 and one of my old 5870's.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strap624*
> 
> Here's mine with my new 7970 and one of my old 5870's.


thats a nice system man. i'll grab pics of mine when i get home later to show everyone what they look like now.


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> someone needs to show you the meaning of wireties! lol


XD

I'm just too lazy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strap624*
> 
> Here's mine with my new 7970 and one of my old 5870's.


Fancy!


----------



## DarkRyder

pics of my new lightning!!
http://imgur.com/a/yaRZX


----------



## hijackerjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> pics of my new lightning!!
> http://imgur.com/a/yaRZX


Is it me, or does that look insanely dusty?? hahah. Might wanna do some fall cleaning there bud









But either way, thats awesome! Any reason you went for the 7970 instead of keeping your 6990/6970 combo?


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hijackerjack*
> 
> Is it me, or does that look insanely dusty?? hahah. Might wanna do some fall cleaning there bud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But either way, thats awesome! Any reason you went for the 7970 instead of keeping your 6990/6970 combo?


its been dusted since lol. it didnt even look dusty till i took the pics, and i was like OMG. lol. its all good.


----------



## magic8192

My new Dwood Brackets


----------



## DarkRyder

magic, wanna see the psu in action!


----------



## magic8192

I am doing my best, I even gave you a pic of all the parts. That blue in the last pic is the new case color. Still working on the dang case. It is going to take forever and still be ugly.


----------



## DarkRyder

w/e man, i know you can work some magic on it.


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> My new Dwood Brackets


Those brackets are SWEET!!! Especially like the OCN-BOINC logos!


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> Those brackets are SWEET!!! Especially like the OCN-BOINC logos!


i agree, those are really nice man.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> Those brackets are SWEET!!! Especially like the OCN-BOINC logos!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> i agree, those are really nice man.


The brackets will be much nicer and more stable than the zip ties that I have on my video cards right now. OCN-BOINC rules


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> The brackets will be much nicer and more stable than the zip ties that I have on my video cards right now. OCN-BOINC rules


Magic, make sure to post some pics once you get them installed! I'd love to give them a try in one of my rigs if they work out well for you.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> Magic, make sure to post some pics once you get them installed! I'd love to give them a try in one of my rigs if they work out well for you.


i wanna see pics of your rigs Eus


----------



## DarkRyder

have a few new shots of my HTPC in action. Its also my dedicated Nvidia Boinc box, it has a gtx580 in there along with an gtx480. hidden under the 480 at the bottom is a amd 4350 which is doing the video for my tv, works really well.


----------



## DarkRyder

we need to sticky this gamer


----------



## jakethesnake438

9 Months since my last Boinc Rig post, I have a new build (gpu-less untill monday)
Not BOINCing at the moment, I have 3gb left of my 80gb to last me 6 days






Dont laugh








work in progress


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakethesnake438*
> 
> 9 Months since my last Boinc Rig post, I have a new build (gpu-less untill monday)
> Not BOINCing at the moment, I have 3gb left of my 80gb to last me 6 days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont laugh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> work in progress


i actually like the idea of putting it in an apple case. nice


----------



## Tex1954

I looked at that and first thought was "Hackintosh".... It is a nice case!!


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakethesnake438*
> 
> 9 Months since my last Boinc Rig post, I have a new build (gpu-less untill monday)
> Not BOINCing at the moment, I have 3gb left of my 80gb to last me 6 days
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont laugh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> work in progress


i like the look of the case, and it looks strong too


----------



## TechCrazy




----------



## Bal3Wolf

Heres my updated rig also not perfect case needs to be repainted and stuff but thats a long down time and alot of work lol.


----------



## DarkRyder

those are some perty rigs....


----------



## jakethesnake438

Just to balance out the perfection


----------



## skyhigh2004

Here's my temporary setup until I get my new CPU and put in my rampage iv extreme. My second MSI 7950 will be here tomorrow and I already have another HK water block for it. Hopefully its as cool and clocks like the one I already have. Running Dirt all night I maxed out at 34 C on the core and 45 C and 42 C on the VRMs. That's with it clocked at 1250/1250 core/memory at 1.175v.


----------



## DarkRyder

nice machine man, i like it!


----------



## gamer11200

Finally got around to doing some light cable management on the main rig. I should have taken a shot of what it looked like before.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> Finally got around to doing some light cable management on the main rig. I should have taken a shot of what it looked like before.


need to do some upgrading there gamer, and support the boinc team!!
thats like Jeff Gordon showing up to the daytona 500 in a chevette.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> need to do some upgrading there gamer, and support the boinc team!!
> thats like Jeff Gordon showing up to the daytona 500 in a chevette.


and it would be a hybrid also.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> and it would be a hybrid also.


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> Finally got around to doing some light cable management on the main rig. I should have taken a shot of what it looked like before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> need to do some upgrading there gamer, and support the boinc team!!
> thats like Jeff Gordon showing up to the daytona 500 in a chevette.
Click to expand...

If only I wasn't in university...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> and it would be a hybrid also.


All that I hear is that all eyes will be on me


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> If only I wasn't in university...
> All that I hear is that all eyes will be on me


cause they would be stuck behide you


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> If only I wasn't in university...
> All that I hear is that all eyes will be on me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cause they would be stuck behide you
Click to expand...


----------



## jakethesnake438

Personally just had a major boincing engine overhaul, came from an i3 and hd6850 to a i5 and gtx 670,
Pics to come, hopefully I have my new water blocks come before the next BGB.
Looks like I put a v8 in my chevette


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakethesnake438*
> 
> Personally just had a major boincing engine overhaul, came from an i3 and hd6850 to a i5 and gtx 670,
> Pics to come, hopefully I have my new water blocks come before the next BGB.
> Looks like I put a v8 in my chevette


I need to put a turbo and some nos in my pinto


----------



## TechCrazy

Its alive!

pic1
pic2
pic3
pic4
pic5


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> Its alive!


Very nice


----------



## TechCrazy

Round 2


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> Round 2
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


its ALIVE!!


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> Its alive!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> pic1


OMG the orange. I think I just died.


----------



## DarkRyder

it fits nice on the desk.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

lol i need to work on my computer but taking it all apart and repainting my case and rads is not somthing i look foward to anytime soon plus i dont have the money to replace all my fans either lol. If i ever get around to it i will take new pics but for now this is the old uggly pic of it lol.

The life of waterloop and rocketfish case it has come a long way lol not sure if its better or worse tho lol.

http://postimg.org/image/jdqtmrqe5/

http://postimg.org/image/dkw0orzlj/

http://postimg.org/image/xvvf4dkyp/

http://postimg.org/image/q3cm5cwl3/


----------



## BritishBob

My box of bits...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Kinda ghetto.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> My box of bits...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda ghetto.


that case looks like the pc my parents got me when i was a my freshman year of highschool. back in 97'...


----------



## THC Butterz

my evo 3d just joined the team, but i hardly think i need to add a pic of it


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> that case looks like the pc my parents got me when i was a my freshman year of highschool. back in 97'...


The case was free and actually belonged to one of my college teachers. He had a P3 in it originally...


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> The case was free and actually belonged to one of my college teachers. He had a P3 in it originally...


sounds about right. i think mine came with a pii-400mhz. lol


----------



## TechCrazy

Still having issues with my 4770k but heres it all together.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## DarkRyder

looks like you have the fans pulling against one another... might want to look at that.


----------



## TechCrazy

LOL I had to take a second look and now I see it, I have no idea how that happened. Maybe between the time having to figure where to put the cooler and look where things would go. As you can see had to remove the hdd after the fact. The R4 can only support (according to their hole lineups) in the front. I did get a h100 in the top but that was not using their precut holes. The h110 was just to big for the top so the front it had to go and tbh it looks nice and clean. Just need to get second 7950 in there and get to boinc'n.


----------



## DarkRyder

glad you figured that one out before you suffocated your machine lol


----------



## TechCrazy

Alright party pooper I fixed it, next project is to get other 7950 in there.


----------



## DarkRyder

i was just trying to help


----------



## TechCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> i was just trying to help


oh you did help. I was saying party pooper to suffocating the pc, wheres the fun in that.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> oh you did help. I was saying party pooper to suffocating the pc, wheres the fun in that.


i just know how much money you have invested in it..


----------



## Tex1954

I'll give him $100 for all of it...

LOL!


----------



## KillThePancake

Got my rig upgraded, gonna be doing the next BGB with it and kick some buns compared to my old system









Here's the upgrade thread with pics and such: http://www.overclock.net/t/1428361/old-un-reliable-gets-an-upgrade


----------



## Hyolyn

Untill i get my budget computer finished


----------



## DarkRyder

new board in my server. took a couple pics last night. will post in a bit.


----------



## DarkRyder

here are the new pics

http://imgur.com/a/fNPOf


----------



## DarkRyder

all the pics in my IMGUR, just in case anyone wants to check them out.


----------



## DarkRyder

No one likes them?









Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## TechCrazy

I was just shocked with the cable management you have pulled off here. That modular Cooler master psu works just nicely with those dual gpus.


----------



## DarkRyder

added pics of my Gaming rig that gamer called "the beast" back in the day..
http://imgur.com/a/KT0dO


----------



## nova4005

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> added pics of my Gaming rig that gamer called "the beast" back in the day..
> http://imgur.com/a/KT0dO


That is a good looking rig! Is that a 7970 Lightning in there?


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> That is a good looking rig! Is that a 7970 Lightning in there?


yes it is


----------



## gamer11200

Cooler looks like the Hyper 212, but the fan looks different. Is it a different cooler entirely or did you switch out the Hyper 212 fan for something else?


----------



## DarkRyder

its a CM 212 evo w/ a CM Excalibur fan on it.


----------



## frag85

I need to get my stuff watercooled and into a bigger case. Cable management is a nightmare with no real space for routing.


----------



## DarkRyder

nice.


----------



## Epipo

My turn










"If you buy it....they will build it"


----------



## Epipo

dbl post deleted


----------



## Tex1954

Two of each?

LOL!


----------



## Epipo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Two of each?
> 
> LOL!


Oh shoot, my first double post. lol I've made it finally!








Sorry


----------



## Epipo

But I do love my toys x2 lol


----------



## Tex1954

I have one of those 990FX Sabertooth things too... pretty good...


----------



## scubadiver59

Prepare to be bombarded by pics...raw pics...nothing pretty to look at...but all functional...


Spoiler: Warning: 23 Pictures


----------



## Tex1954

And what server board/CPU combo is this?


----------



## Epipo

The headquarters of world domination belonging to Pinky and the Brain comes to mind for some reason


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> And what server board/CPU combo is this?


Added comments...I guess that you beat me to the punch! That's a Asus 2P mobo w/two AMD Opteron 6124HE 8-core CPUs, Corsair TX850M PSU, 32GB of Corsair Tactical DDR3 8GB memory, Noctua 90mm fans and heatsinks


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Epipo*
> 
> The headquarters of world domination belonging to Pinky and the Brain comes to mind for some reason


More money than sense...me thinks!


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Prepare to be bombarded by pics...raw pics...nothing pretty to look at...but all functional...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: 23 Pictures


looks like some one needs some racking to shelf most of the systems?
you need it a heck of a lot more than i do?
what is ya dogs name? if you don't mind me asking


----------



## TechCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegon*
> 
> what is ya dogs name? if you don't mind me asking


Yea how is the pup?

Update of my rigs parts in sig...still debating on a 3rd


----------



## DarkRyder

looking good tech. still debating on that rack are we?


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> Yea *how is the pup?*


Despite my baby, Virago, going through the experimental genetically-modified bacteria treatment, and the removal of the right axillary lymph node (right front leg arm/leg pit) that was ridden with mammary cancer, it looks as though the mammary cancer is back...or it was never gone.

After going through four more weeks of chemotherapy (chemo), following the December surgery, she quit eating and drinking, had to be hospitalized for a few days and fed through a nasal feeding tube ($2500), and then went through a few weeks of no chemo treatments. We started up chemo two weeks ago and changed the regimen up to include a mammary cancer-specific treatment and will go back to the lymphoma cancer regimen for three weeks starting next week.

Total so far, between myself and the Government study (genetically-modified bacteria treatment), my girl is worth about ~$25k....a little more than $15k of my own money and about $10k for the Government study. Can you tell I love my dog?!

Oh, and before I forget...while my girl was under the knife, back in December, I went up to PA to pick up another Doberman--a blue male. He's almost five months old now and weighs in at 50lbs...he's gonna be a big boy when he gets done growing!


----------



## TechCrazy

Holy ****! You are a very devoted man to that dog and she is lucky to have you. I hope she recovers from all that but sounds like a rough battle to fight. We are here for ya bud!


----------



## spdaimon

Nice pics everyone. I especially like the older cases...I don't feel so bad that I am using old Pentium 2 era cases to run Core 2 Quads that I bought back in 1998-2000 time frame. I modded one with a 80mm top blowhole and repainted black, and the second I bored a 120mm hole through the side door and mounted a 120mm fan. The first one I use for BOINCing on and off. The second is still a work in progress. One of these days I will venture into serious watercooling setups instead of the AIO setups I have for now.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Nice pics everyone. I especially like the older cases...I don't feel so bad that I am using old Pentium 2 era cases to run Core 2 Quads that I bought back in 1998-2000 time frame. I modded one with a 80mm top blowhole and repainted black, and the second I bored a 120mm hole through the side door and mounted a 120mm fan. The first one I use for BOINCing on and off. The second is still a work in progress. One of these days I will venture into serious watercooling setups instead of the AIO setups I have now or now.


pentium 4s had just come out after 2000. i dont think the core 2 didnt come out till like 2005-2006 or so.








glad to have you on the team.


----------



## spdaimon

Yea, sorry I was a little incoherent. I know I've had these cases a long while, during college. Had a SuperMicro 440BX board I think..with 2 P2-350s then 2 P3-550s and 16MB RAM perhaps...whooo..it was smoking.. lol. Near as I can figure it was around 98-99 timeframe because I finished college in 2000. Used to play lots of StarCraft. lol. What I was trying to say is that I put Core 2 Quads in the cases I bought in 1998. It came out like I bought the Core 2s in 1998.








999 was when my friend told me about a little project called [email protected], so I started running that. Purely because it was an interesting project and a little competition to see whos rig ran faster..lol.. Then SETI became a BOINC project in '04 or so, and I've been crunching ever since. I'll post some photos when I can.

Thanks DarkRyder...glad to be here!


----------



## jakethesnake438

Have been off BOINC for a while, lets see how my external GPU gtx 670 performs on my laptop


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Despite my baby, Virago, going through the experimental genetically-modified bacteria treatment, and the removal of the right axillary lymph node (right front leg arm/leg pit) that was ridden with mammary cancer, it looks as though the mammary cancer is back...or it was never gone.
> 
> After going through four more weeks of chemotherapy (chemo), following the December surgery, she quit eating and drinking, had to be hospitalized for a few days and fed through a nasal feeding tube ($2500), and then went through a few weeks of no chemo treatments. We started up chemo two weeks ago and changed the regimen up to include a mammary cancer-specific treatment and will go back to the lymphoma cancer regimen for three weeks starting next week.
> 
> Total so far, between myself and the Government study (genetically-modified bacteria treatment), my girl is worth about ~$25k....a little more than $15k of my own money and about $10k for the Government study. Can you tell I love my dog?!
> 
> Oh, and before I forget...while my girl was under the knife, back in December, I went up to PA to pick up another Doberman--a blue male. He's almost five months old now and weighs in at 50lbs...he's gonna be a big boy when he gets done growing!


animals are just as good as people if not better i love my lab wouldnt give him up for anything he can have one of my lungs if he needed it and it would work hope your girl gets better.


----------



## Finrond

Here is my work computer: i7-4770 and GTX 670:


----------



## Wheezo

Rig is working hard for the team







.

Did quite a bit to it over the last little while, biggest was getting rid of that horrid Antec 900 for a much nicer Define XL R2. I want to upgrade the mobo and CPU but this thing gives me so few problems, so I think I am going to wait.

Running at a solid 3.70 Ghz munching on a bit of POGS atm.


----------



## magic8192

Newest Boincer Xeon E5-4650's in a Black Hawk Ultra


----------



## tictoc

That 4p is looking good. What project are you slaying with all those cores?


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> That 4p is looking good. What project are you slaying with all those cores?


Nothing atm. The heat is too much. I am planning to move it out into my shop pretty soon.


----------



## tictoc

Nice. My old rendering rig lived in my shop, and minus the dust in the chassis, it was nice to keep the heat and noise out of my office.


----------



## TechCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> Nothing atm. The heat is too much. I am planning to move it out into my shop pretty soon.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Nice. My old rendering rig lived in my shop, and minus the dust in the chassis, it was nice to keep the heat and noise out of my office.


Im jealous you guys have a place other than the bedroom you sleep in.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> Im jealous you guys have a place other than the bedroom you sleep in.


I have some work to do with the shop. I just got power out to it. I have 70 amps to provide boinc power with


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> I have some work to do with the shop. I just got power out to it. I have 70 amps to provide boinc power with


70amps?


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> 
> Newest Boincer Xeon E5-4650's in a Black Hawk Ultra


Is that what your running [email protected] on


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsL*
> 
> Is that what your running [email protected] on


I will be soon. Haven't run it but a few hours a day because everyone complains, its too hot! Bunch of pansies....


----------



## DarkRyder

lol


----------



## gamer11200

Sig Rig


----------



## jakethesnake438

Cable management pls


----------



## 5291Crash

My rig in need of love

I wish this CM 690 had more room in the back for cables.

Next PS will be modular for sure.

Have a 40mm fan to put in aimed at the NB in hopes of making it cooler since its running 71-75°C and 120mm to add behind the PS hopefully to get more cool air into the case. Also want to move the pair of 120's at the top to the topside pulling heat out. That will give 3 in and 3 out in a general updraft orientation. Fans controlled by a Zalman 6 channel unit.

Current loaded temps (12hrs+) is 34°C CPU on prime jobs and 53°C GPU on Collatz Ambient is 20-21°C


See something i can change to make it better please do say so.


----------



## tictoc

I am working on getting all the of the team's rigs added to the OP. If you have pictures of your BOINC rig post them here, and I will add them to the OP.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> I am working on getting all the of the team's rigs added to the OP. If you have pictures of your BOINC rig post them here, and I will add them to the OP.


I've been remiss in Folding and Boinc'ing since earlier this year...needed a break and so forth.
Anyway, just ran my first [email protected] in a long time, running the FFW in eight days, and then the BGB on the 8th of next month. Rigs are basically the same, but I swapped all my 560/560Ti/580s w/970s and a few more 780s. So I don't have a lot to add pic-wise.
Maybe after I finish my Mountain Mods Ascension build, complete w/water and quad 980s...


----------



## scubadiver59

Don't know how much I'll use this BOINCing...but...



I guess I'll have to build another one...only next time I'll go all AMD!!


----------



## DarkRyder

pretty....


----------



## LarsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Don't know how much I'll use this BOINCing...but...
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'll have to build another one...only next time I'll go all AMD!!


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> I am working on getting all the of the team's rigs added to the OP. If you have pictures of your BOINC rig post them here, and I will add them to the OP.


From the OP " To simplify things for everyone, everything will be indexed in the OP.". No wonder that person is "retired staff" now...oh wait.


----------



## Tex1954

Geez... care to sell some of those swapped out cards?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> From the OP " To simplify things for everyone, everything will be indexed in the OP.". No wonder that person is "retired staff" now...oh wait.


What if they have 25 or so setups? You want 25 pics?

LOL!


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> From the OP " To simplify things for everyone, everything will be indexed in the OP.". No wonder that person is "retired staff" now...oh wait.


I am actually going to start on this right now.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Geez... care to sell some of those swapped out cards?
> What if they have 25 or so setups? You want 25 pics?
> 
> LOL!


Post away and I will get them added to the OP.

Here are the rigs that I'm crunching on now.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Geez... care to sell some of those swapped out cards?
> What if they have 25 or so setups? You want 25 pics?
> 
> LOL!


I had 13, but now I'm down to 11 due to my $keletor rig...put my two idle 7950s back in one of the freed-up mid-towers. I still have a bare 970 to put somewhere as well.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> I had 13, but now I'm down to 11 due to my $keletor rig...put my two idle 7950s back in one of the freed-up mid-towers. I still have a bare 970 to put somewhere as well.


I'll take it.


----------



## TechCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> I'll take it.


You'll have to fight me for it!


----------



## tictoc

All of the rigs from this thread are now listed in the OP.


----------



## cechk01

Hey guys i just got my new rig up, 1millioin PPD all GPU!!
Ill post pics up when I get my Lightning set up, specs are in my Sig


----------



## frag85

I had replaced my PSU a few months ago, then I got a GTX970 to replaced 2 7970s.
New Fractal case comes next monday.

I went from 850-1000watts at the wall to 325-350watts.... I may be able to afford the electricity to start up BOINC again.


----------



## BritishBob

The 24 core Beast.

Eidt- Holy necro.... I didn't realise last post was last year.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> The 24 core Beast.
> 
> Eidt- Holy necro.... I didn't realise last post was last year.


Everyone's broke and haven't built anything since then, so you're okay!


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Eidt- Holy necro.... I didn't realise last post was last year.


And.... The thread lives on. I added your 24-core beast to the OP.


----------



## DarkRyder

i havent changed much or else i'd post pics.


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> i havent changed much or else i'd post pics.


My other box got a new case... But it has no HDD atm. I might get a ssd for both the 4p and my other box.


----------



## burninator




----------



## Finrond

Probably uploaded this before but this is my work PC / cruncher.


----------



## DarkRyder

i will retake a few of mine when i get a chance. they have be modified/upgraded slightly since i posted them last.


----------



## DarkRyder

here is my beast http://imgur.com/a/oPPtq

and my htpc i also game on http://imgur.com/a/3ym3o


----------



## tictoc

How do you like the r9 295x2? Any issues with any projects?


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> How do you like the r9 295x2? Any issues with any projects?


its hot. uses like 500watts, so it needs its own reactor to power it. one thing i dont like is it has a factory temp limiter/throttle built it at 75c. so when it hits that, it throttles the cores down like speed stepping. it almost needs custom watercooling. the aio cooler they provided is like a 300w cooler trying to cool a 500w beast. and it does ok for how big it is, its just not enough.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> How do you like the r9 295x2? Any issues with any projects?


and as far a boinc. i havent seen any issues as of yet, other than collatz being the hottest project keeping the gpu near the 75c limit or going over that and making it throttle. right now i have it running poem and [email protected]


----------



## tictoc

My MilkyWay cruncher just needs to be plumbed and wired, and then it will be up and running.









My last reference 7970 has gone to the GPU graveyard in the sky, so if anyone has an old reference 7970 hit me up. If I can't find one on the cheap, then I am probably going to put my air-cooled, non-reference, HIS card in the third slot.


----------



## Finrond

I just got a new toy at work. Which means I got a new toy for BOINC (sometimes)



Unfortunately the RAM was backordered for a couple weeks.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finrond*
> 
> I just got a new toy at work. Which means I got a new toy for BOINC (sometimes)
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately the RAM was backordered for a couple weeks.


Gosh I *LOVE* new toys...

Just got one of two BNIB DZ77GA-70K mobo's up with an E3-1240V2 and Winderz 10... so far so good...


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> My MilkyWay cruncher just needs to be plumbed and wired, and then it will be up and running.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My last reference 7970 has gone to the GPU graveyard in the sky, so if anyone has an old reference 7970 hit me up. If I can't find one on the cheap, then I am probably going to put my air-cooled, non-reference, HIS card in the third slot.


Plenty of pipe at Lowes or Home Depot....

LOL!

Looking good!


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Gosh I *LOVE* new toys...
> 
> Just got one of two BNIB DZ77GA-70K mobo's up with an E3-1240V2 and Winderz 10... so far so good...


This one has 2 E5 2640 v3's in it. naice.


----------



## tictoc

Just configuring the OC's, but it should be up and crunching this weekend:


----------



## Tex1954

GOOD GRIEF tictoc! Put a crank pulley on the bottom front and looks like a turbocharge exotic race engine!

OUTSTANDING! Gives me some ideas for a long delayed project too!

Great work!


----------



## tictoc

I would like to get one more 7970 on it, but the only 7970 I have left is a non-reference card. I have a spare EK block, just waiting for a good deal to pop up on ebay.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Just configuring the OC's, but it should be up and crunching this weekend:


Wow that's pretty slick. What is it mounted on, did you build your own tech bench for it?


----------



## TwirlyWhirly555

This used to be my boinc rig , It used a i7 and a 7950 , There use to be two 7950s but I kept get getting a BSOD every few days and removing one card seemed to fix the problem so I left it like that .

I have started a experimental setup with the plan being a Pico ITX running Linux to run GPU tasks on a R9 380X over a x1 link , the setup was briefly tested on my laptop and the GPU was found and showed correctly but I didn't try installing drivers . If it works it will be a compact GPU boinc unit , or it could fail : P

Old setup

https://flic.kr/p/eRhPQnIMG_0480[1] by TwirlyWhirly555, on Flickr


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Just configuring the OC's, but it should be up and crunching this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that's pretty slick. What is it mounted on, did you build your own tech bench for it?
Click to expand...

It is mounted on a homemade test bench. They are very easy to make even if you only have simple hand tools. You can get the 1/2x3/4 aluminum at any hardware store. I built mine with rivets, but nuts and bolts would work just as well. About $20 in material and an hour or two to put it together.


----------



## TwirlyWhirly555

New test Setup I hope to soon run 24/7 , Quad core Celeron 2Ghz on a Pico ITX board and a R9380X @ 1100Mhz over a Pcie x1 2.0 Link .

OS is Win 10 and its currently running Collatz Conjecture GPU tasks .


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwirlyWhirly555*
> 
> New test Setup I hope to soon run 24/7 , Quad core Celeron 2Ghz on a Pico ITX board and a R9380X @ 1100Mhz over a Pcie x1 2.0 Link .
> 
> OS is Win 10 and its currently running Collatz Conjecture GPU tasks .


WOW! Can the X1 link keep the GPU fed well enough? That is amazing... GPU looks bigger than the mobo setup!

LOL!

Gotta love the ingenuity of OCN folks!

Great job!


----------



## TwirlyWhirly555

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> WOW! Can the X1 link keep the GPU fed well enough? That is amazing... GPU looks bigger than the mobo setup!
> 
> LOL!
> 
> Gotta love the ingenuity of OCN folks!
> 
> Great job!


Thanks







! , I'm glad it worked after a lot of it not wanting to work . Ended up trying win10 and after doing that it was up and folding within 20 minuets after an update . The GPU Is the largest part of the whole thing as the mobo is only 10cm x 7cm









After adding a GPU config file , GPU usage is nearly 100% non stop so the x1 link has no problems keeping up









The GPU has a dummy VGA plug on so it shows as enabled in the radeon software with the Intel iGPU running the monitor

so its working and folding


----------



## BeerCan

Here is where a lot of my boinc firepower resides. Behind the rack is 3 servers that have 6 gpu's. Eventually I have to clean this room up


----------



## magic8192

Nice rack!
What is in it?


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> Nice rack!
> What is in it?


A room?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

That definitely is a nice rack. Obvious question then is... How many circuits does it use, and how big is the dedicated A/C for it?


----------



## BeerCan

off the top of my head
apc rack I have had for about 15 years now
2 apc 3500 ups
2 supermicro/tyan 2p rack servers
a bunch of alarm/inet access stuff
kvm
a d525 based pbx (asterisk)
a c2750 based router/firewall/ids
a mobile i7 based full time boincer
dell 48 port switch
a 24 port poe switch
ubiquity wireless ap
behind is a home built 2p a dell 2p and an ibm 2p

I have 2 30 amp circuits and I have about 30 tons of cooling on the roof for the office
Most of this stuff is for my business so it only crunches at night.


----------



## tictoc

This thread needs some more pics.









2x E5-2670v2 (10 cores 20 threads @ 2700 MHz)

128 GB Samsung 1600 DDR3

2x AMD R9 290



AMD 8320e

32GB EVGA 2400 DD3

3x AMD HD 7970


----------



## DarkRyder

those pics are nice tictoc


----------



## navjack27

i just left PCMasterRace team to join up with the big boys. in pcmr i was like the leader for months in points, it was getting sad and i like competition.

heres my main rig i do everything on, its the one in my sig. when i'm not doing anything intensive, i turn on boinc and do some selective computing (select different projects manually, suspend wastes of time etc)


once i get my hands on a hard drive i'll set up my old 5775c rig with my old 390x to do boinc and video rendering and cinema4d team rendering


----------



## tictoc

@navjack27 Welcome to the team.


----------



## mmonnin

Welcome!


----------



## navjack27

oh i forgot my stats link

http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/detail/dd284022c44485065285d1c2fa6faad6/

there you go, and thank you!


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> oh i forgot my stats link
> 
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/detail/dd284022c44485065285d1c2fa6faad6/
> 
> there you go, and thank you!


Welcome


----------



## DarkRyder

what aftermarket coolers work with a 1366 socket server board?


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> what aftermarket coolers work with a 1366 socket server board?


As far as I know any 2011 compatible cooler with square ILM should work; as long as it was designed to be able to utilize the built in backplate on the motherboard with M3 threaded screws.

Some 1366 coolers only work with the backplate they come with... of course with a bit of creativity you might be able to make them work. Other 1366 coolers work either way.

I have Noctua NH-U9DX i4 coolers and Supermicro SNK-P0040AP4 coolers which both state they are compatible, but I have also used corsair H80i / H100 before as well.


----------



## DarkRyder

nice. thanks a lot.


----------



## tictoc

A new cruncher joins the pack. Getting ready to fire up the new/old MilkyWay cruncher.

R7 1700 on an Asus Pime X370-Pro, and my 3 7970s.


----------



## DarkRyder

i like it


----------



## Finrond

Glorious! Let us know how well that 1700 works!


----------



## tictoc

Hopefully I'll have Windows installed and the OC ironed out tonight.


----------



## ondoy




----------



## lanofsong

WOW! What an awesome Collatz cruncher that would make.


----------



## mmonnin

Power that baby up!


----------



## TwirlyWhirly555

Wish I had that many GPUs : P

Mine in testing .

7970 @ 1180Mhz , Idle 25C , 100% 42C , Input current is around 18.5A @ 12V


----------



## Egilman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> WOW! What an awesome Collatz cruncher that would make.


Yep, about 25-26 million a day.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Power that baby up!


You bet, although I'm thinking it's going to be folding a lot of laundry.......


----------



## Finrond

Got my new work PC in today!!!


----------



## BeerCan

yeah baby. Threadripper time


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> yeah baby. Threadripper time


I demand several more pics, this time in a case, doing it's job.


----------



## mmonnin

I saw these posted in a mining thread. The cases are labeled for mining but could work for multiple FAH/BOINC GPU systems. 4u rackmount cases with the front area typically reserved for HDDs swapped out for GPU card support.

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147270&cm_re=RSV-L4000B-_-11-147-270-_-Product
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147277&cm_re=L4000C-_-11-147-277-_-Product


----------



## C4pt41n M0 R0n

Thread's been a bit quiet lately, figured I'd attempt to bump it with one of my rigs, just converted to Linux Mint this morning. 2006 MacBook, running [email protected]


----------

